# Size tank for adult glass eel?



## dave in Iliamna (Aug 15, 2009)

The what to do when a fish gets too big thread got me thinking about my glass eel. Right now he is only about 6 inches and about the diameter of a pencil lead, but in 10 to 15 years he will be 2 to 3 feet long. I would like to build a tank for him when he gets too big for a 75 gallon but would like to know what people think about sizes? Would say a 6'X3'X3' be enough?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Not sure about the glass eel as I've never even heard of them. ;o) Got any pics?

However, judging by the size description, I would do a relationship comparison to that of a tire track eel or similar. At absolute bare minimum, I would say 125g. However, larger is better so your dimensions should be fine.


----------



## dave in Iliamna (Aug 15, 2009)

Eel life history - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Here is some general information on glass eels. They are kind of interesting critters, but it has been difficult to find information on keeping them in aquariums. 
I don't have any pictures of mine. he only comes out when the lights are low. In summer we have to close all the shades to get it dark enough for him to come out. Kind of a cool fish but it does not make photos easy.


----------

